# Chart for figuring number of squares per yard of fabric



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

For those that are thinking about doing the Tattered Pioneer swap, you might find this link helpful when figuring fabric amounts. Scroll down and to the right is a chart listing how many squares of different sizes can be cut from a yard of 44" fabric.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/actCtrImg/c00485442.pdf

Some of you probably already know this, but I didn't.

prairiegirl


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey that's a cool tool to have!
thanks


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Something _very_ important to remember, though, is that a lot of 44" fabric isn't really 44" wide. It's only about 42 or 43.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

That's reallly cool Prairiegirl. I had one for fat quarters that I was gonna post when we got started, but this one is even better. Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I finally bought one of the cool Quilter's Calculator when I had a 50% off coupon and a gift card for Joann's. Felt like going through high school math class all over again the learn the use the darn thing though, but it was worth it.


----------

